# What does this mean?



## Sad lonely girl (Sep 2, 2020)

So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.

what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?

Now our marriage has been mostly sexless which has lead me to feel insecure enough but the fact that he searches out women with physical features opposite from me makes me feel like he isn’t attracted to me and never was. He’s never admitted that.

opinions?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

How long have you been married, ages or more details on how long has the M been sexless, particular problems?

Only what you're comfortable sharing. Welcome aboard, hang in there.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Sad lonely girl said:


> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?


If he exclusively looks for big boob porn that might mean something, otherwise my vote is it doesn’t mean anything. Flavor of the minute, hour, month, etc…


----------



## Sad lonely girl (Sep 2, 2020)

We’re both 33. Married 8 years. Sexless most of it but 0 times in the past two years. We have a lot of problems. Hygiene, lack of respect, stonewalling to name a few.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Doesn’t mean anything. I assure you boob size isn’t really all that important to most men. Matter of fact, I’d say most (me) would prefer small, nicely shaped, snd sensitive boobs over big boobs every time.
Don’t let his porn use affect your self image in any way. No body compares to a persons imagination when looking at porn.

Are you sexless because he doesn’t want six, or because you don’t want it? If you don’t want it, have you given him a list of reasons why, and how he could fix it?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

if you have small boobs, and he is about to start dating again, he may indeed seek out women with large boobs. Men sometimes are pretty neanderthal about such things

but in no way should YOU feel in any way inadequate. there are quite a lot of men who absolutely love small boobs too. It is much more important how sexy you act!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

It just means he has a woman at home with small/normal size boobs so he might as well look at porn that shows something different.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The lack of sex may well be because of his regular porn use. He is focusing on that for his jollies and ignoring you his wife. 
I am sorry, porn use can and does make many wives feel awful. Its not surprising. That's why I would rather be single that be with a man who treats me that way. 
There is nothing wrong with you AT ALL. The problem is with Him treating you with this total disrespect.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Sad lonely girl said:


> So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.
> 
> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?
> 
> ...


There is a fantasy sex life that people have that they might like that isn't part of real life. 

Just like when women read romance novels. Does what they read in those indicate a lack of love for their husband?

A body part is just one part of a whole package.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sad lonely girl said:


> So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.
> 
> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?
> 
> ...


Initially, I would say he was just indulging in some fantasy fulfillment but the sexless part of your marriage has me calling foul on him.

I'm not an advocate for porn for full disclosure but some still manage to ravish their spouse regardless which doesn't seem to be the case here.

I think he is a pathetic loser who isn't taking care of business.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sad lonely girl said:


> We’re both 33. Married 8 years. Sexless most of it but 0 times in the past two years. We have a lot of problems. Hygiene, lack of respect, stonewalling to name a few.


Girl, you could do better in a red neck, zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Sad lonely girl said:


> We’re both 33. Married 8 years. Sexless most of it but 0 times in the past two years. We have a lot of problems. Hygiene, lack of respect, stonewalling to name a few.


Wow - you’ve wasted 8 years in a marriage that is completely unsatisfying? Why haven’t YOU left before now?

Who cares what he looks at? It’s been a dead marriage for years - get busy changing things so you can live again.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> There is a fantasy sex life that people have that they might like that isn't part of real life.
> 
> Just like when women read romance novels. Does what they read in those indicate a lack of love for their husband?
> 
> A body part is just one part of a whole package.


Anything that makes us discontent with our spouse isn't a good idea.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks like everyone is answering the portion of the marriage where you would be better off. I agree.

I’ll answer your original question.

in my personal opinion, most men are going to like women in all shapes, sizes and colors. We have our preferences, but attractiveness is attractiveness.

I am actually a boob man. My wife has big boobs, I enjoy having sex with my wife as often as I can and Pretty much the only porn I’ll look at is big boobs. Boobs are my personal preference.

could I have ended up with a wife that had small boobs? Yep. I was looking for a woman that was attractive and wife material. That’s it. If her personality meshed well with mine and I found her physically attractive, it could have easily happened that way as well. I was just lucky that my preference also happened to be featured on my wife.

my point is that preference is not a requirement. There are a multitude of things that a woman can do that can trump a physical preference any day of the week.

the problem here is that he hasn’t had sex with you in 2 years. That’s crazy at 33 years old. You’ve got a lot of life left to live and I would suggest finding someone that wants To enjoy life with you.

it could be his porn use that is causing the problem but it isn’t a guarantee. My wife can come to me any time for sex. Any. Time. She will be chosen over porn without question. If she don’t want the sex, then I’ll take care of myself. Some guys can’t handle this and get hooked on porn. If that is what happened to him, then that is a serious problem.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Sad lonely girl said:


> We’re both 33. Married 8 years. Sexless most of it but 0 times in the past two years. We have a lot of problems. Hygiene, lack of respect, stonewalling to name a few.


OK, first off, what's kept you together so far? Second, your boobs aren't small. They're not huge, but they're pretty normal, and if you're not overweight, many would find them terribly sexy. The more "compact" boob allows more focus on the nipple. What good is all that stuff bouncing around, really? The porn thing... visually, stuff that "dances" is more obvious. In porn, size matters. In real life, trust me, there are a lot of guys who would be thrilled with b-sized boobs. Please don't allow that to hold you back, to let you think you're not attractive. 

I vaguely recall your comments elsewhere. Not sure what you have to stick around for. At 33, you've got plenty of room to start over.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

*Sad lonely girl*

Just WOW - you have stayed stuck in a marriage for years with little or no intimacy and "hygiene" issues? EGADS!

To your question - most men _LOVE_ looking at boobs - otherwise places like HOOTERS would not exist. Some men prefer other parts of the female anatomy - me I "LIKE" boobs.
My "porn" is just looking at all the wonderful boobs in the world. Looking at "other stuff" is just yucky for me. 

The SEXIST woman (by that I mean the most wonderful and memorable orgasms and associated activities leading up to same) was with a petite "A cup" person. She was (opinion here) the epitome of femininity and, of course (!!) very clean and well manicured not over done with makeup etc.

So what I am saying is your husband is telling you he doesn't find you sexually attractive and YOUR BOOB SIZE is not the reason why. Add the emphasis of he doesn't exercise "hygiene" is a show stopper for me. Good Lord - what is so hard about using a bar of soap for 10 minutes? 3 minutes to brush teeth/floss/and mouthwash? 

And - your opinion of your natural endowment? - You need to look at the fashion magazines. See any big-titted-mama? Not a one! Clothes don't hang so well on "large" ladies.

I once dated a six-foot blonde with "B" size hardware - went braless a lot as she naturally hung nicely - till the one day I took her horse riding. Big Mistake! She immediately acquired
a "sports" bar. Same for motorboat rides. 

Bonus! You can sleep with your frontside down!!!

I think the problem with your marriage is NOT related to your cup size.


----------



## SurfsUpToday (Dec 6, 2021)

Time to say adios. When my wife won’t have sex for more than 4 days I start wondering if it’s over. 8 years would be a death sentence for me.


----------



## Sad lonely girl (Sep 2, 2020)

Beach123 said:


> Wow - you’ve wasted 8 years in a marriage that is completely unsatisfying? Why haven’t YOU left before now?
> 
> Who cares what he looks at? It’s been a dead marriage for years - get busy changing things so you can live again.


Yeah I think you’re right. I think we’re both just in denial.


----------



## Sad lonely girl (Sep 2, 2020)

Casual Observer said:


> OK, first off, what's kept you together so far? Second, your boobs aren't small. They're not huge, but they're pretty normal, and if you're not overweight, many would find them terribly sexy. The more "compact" boob allows more focus on the nipple. What good is all that stuff bouncing around, really? The porn thing... visually, stuff that "dances" is more obvious. In porn, size matters. In real life, trust me, there are a lot of guys who would be thrilled with b-sized boobs. Please don't allow that to hold you back, to let you think you're not attractive.
> 
> I vaguely recall your comments elsewhere. Not sure what you have to stick around for. At 33, you've got plenty of room to start over.


I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


naw…. Don’t say that.

I empathize with your feelings. I seriously do. I can understand what that feels like.

I am going to use your own words here and give you my honest take (even though I have a feeling you are not giving yourself full credit)

“Heathy BMI, objectively decent looking”


from a majority male perspective? Done and done.

you are not going to have difficult attracting attention. I can promise you that.

now, that’s just the first part of the equation. Attracting male attention. However, I have a suspicion you don’t want to attract all male attention, correct? You are looking to attract the kind of male attention you want - a high quality man.

I promise you, that will happen too, but like all things in this world that we want, it takes work. I bet physically you are fine. I’d say work on the emotional part. Get your mind straight. Look in the mirror and know you are good enough. Feel good about yourself even if you aren’t with someone. To me, that is the most important part. I would say the same thing to a man if he were in your shoes.

when you are content with yourself, high quality men will notice you. Go out on dates. Get to know the men that you date. Get to know their personalities. Guys that just want to have sex only will make themselves known quickly. Guys that are interested in you will want to know about YOU.

high quality men will definitely want you…. But the first step must be done before hand. You need to want YOU. you need to know that you are enough.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


There is absolutely no doubt you could!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but *I’m very insecure about my body* at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


A few thoughts.

First, before you separate and move down the path of divorce, get and read the book by M. W. Davis on the Sex Starved wife. It will help you understand that you are not alone. It will give you some insights shared from other women in similar situations. You may even learn what helped them save their marriages or heal their emotional health.

Second, part of why this marriage seems so toxic to you and you problem with his porn use is your body self-image issues or confidence. Now would be a good time for you to try to improve your body self image feelings. You might start with a *boudoir* photography session. This could help you change your view of yourself. It could also change the way your husband looks at you. If you aren't up for that, you might want to either spend some time at the gym working out. M.W. Davis recommends exercise as part of Getting a Life to help cure people in sexless marriages. Also if you are going to divorce your H, you might as well start getting in shape for your next relationship. A final self image alternative would be some individual counseling or therapy.

Now as to porn from a man's perspective? I can only give you my perspective. There are as many perspectives as there are men. As long as porn doesn't interfere with the sex between my wife and myself and it does not involve minors, or criminal acts, I don't see a huge problem with it. Some porn for some people can be very bad for them and their spouse. 

My wife of 50+ years is not a skinny woman with a tiny waist or huge breasts. I think that she has aged well, but when I look at her, I still see the woman I married all those years ago and she will always be beautiful to me. Do I love her breasts? Absolutely. Would I love her if she had breast cancer and had to have one or both removed? Yes.

Another question you asked was if looking at porn of certain attributes indicates a dissatisfaction with your body. Not in my opinion. For some porn is about "fantasy." Some people can compartmentalize aspects of their lives. I love my wife and know that some sexual fantasies should never become a reality. My wife is blonde. Do I enjoy looking at some porn with red haired or brunette haired women? Absolutely. 

My wife is in her early 70's. Do I enjoy looking a porn involving women in their mid 30's to 70's? Yes, but that doesn't mean I would prefer in real life a 30 to 40 year old's body to that of making love and emotionally connecting to my wife. While MILF porn seems to be a growing segment, GILF (Grannies I would Like to F) seems rather limited.

So to get back to your questions. Does you H looking at big breasted women porn mean he is disatisfied with your body and explains the lack of sex between the two of you? Absolutely not. Go talk to him about how you feel and what you need from him. If need be get a marriage counselor to help lead or referee those discussions with your husband.

Good luck.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If you’re within normal BMI ranges and look “average” you will have your pick of countless potential suitors. I wouldn’t worry about that part, instead you should be worried about what they’re bringing to the table and whether it is what you want.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


I think his interaction has caused you to be insecure with yourself. It is not your body..it is him. You chose a dud.

When I met my wife she was 27. 
Wore size #1 jeans' 34 full 'C' cup. This big ole 6'05" country boy's 5'04" blue eyed brunette dream. 

But she was insecure from POS father saying she was never good enough when younger. To serial cheating ex-hubby making her feel like she was not good enough.

It took me years to get her to accept compliments from me telling her how beautiful she is. She just does not see it. Just before I met her I had bought a Playboy's Girls of the Big 12 issue and there was a girl in there that at first glance I thought was the 27yr old hottie that was to become my wife. But wife had never been to Ohio or attended college.

But because of the prior POS men in her life, she thought soo little of herself. It still pisses me off.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI.* I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. *Objectively I’m decent looking but* I’m very insecure about my body at this point*. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


Is your insecurity because of things your husband has said, or because he is a porn hound while neglecting you? Or from your upbringing? Was your childhood an unhappy one? Do you have blood relatives you can communicate with? What was the "hygiene" comment in your post about?

You have invested 8 years of your young life with someone who doesn't take care of homework with the woman he married. He is the one who will never find a woman to replace *you*. Most women would have left long ago. IMO there is no way you could do worse than the life you are living now, beaten down by a loveless marriage. Wouldn't you have been happier over the last eight years living single? Imagine if you had never met and married him. What could your life have been like?

I gather you have no children, which is good given your situation. Do you work outside of the home? If not, maybe you ought to get a job to improve your opinion of yourself. Also get involved with groups of other people doing positive things in causes you support or just hobbies, ASPCA for example, or local amateur theater, or book club. 

You are young, and the world is your oyster. Your physical appearance is really pretty irrelevant. When you concentrate on your attributes besides the physical you will feel better about yourself and that confidence will attract other people (includng men). You really don't want to attract men whose main criteria is a woman's bra size. They aren't worth wasting ten seconds of your young life.


----------



## SusanJoAnn (12 mo ago)

Sad lonely girl said:


> So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.
> 
> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?
> 
> ...


His porn raises his threshold of what is exciting to him anymore. And like any other drug, he'll have to buy or rent more depraved porn, as what turned him on several months ago won't do it anymore, just like a drug addic.They need a greater and greater high and graduate to more elicite drugs. Takes more to get him high. There's no way you can keep up with the porn unless you join him and participate, and it would eventually hit some level you could never go to. I have intimate knowledge of that industry and many of those women are on crack and will do anything for a fix. Many are performing at gun point. The drug cartels owns the porn industry and most are based in Mexico. Many of those girls taken to Mexican porn farms, outside of Tiawana are never heard from again.It's where the 50,000 girls taken off the streets of America end up many times who disappear and are never heard from again. They sell them to the cartels. They microchip all of them and when you're buying their porn you're supporting sex trafficing and the drug cartels. Maybe if he understood that, it would allow him to realize what he's into. He's joining and supporting literally Satanic cults who will kill these girls with no more remorse than stepping on a roach. He needs to know that because it's a horrible reality. It's not like buying a fast car or collecting stamps. It's the road to the world of the dammed. I've been taken to one of those farms. The Mexican Federal Police rescued many of us. And yes, many of their Police are good people and honest.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

SusanJoAnn said:


> I've been taken to one of those farms. The Mexican Federal Police rescued many of us. And yes, many of their Police are good people and honest.


I’m glad you escaped the Mexican porn farm that sounds terrible!


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

SusanJoAnn said:


> His porn raises his threshold of what is exciting to him anymore. And like any other drug, he'll have to buy or rent more depraved porn, as what turned him on several months ago won't do it anymore, just like a drug addic.They need a greater and greater high and graduate to more elicite drugs. Takes more to get him high. There's no way you can keep up with the porn unless you join him and participate, and it would eventually hit some level you could never go to. I have intimate knowledge of that industry and many of those women are on crack and will do anything for a fix. Many are performing at gun point. The drug cartels owns the porn industry and most are based in Mexico. Many of those girls taken to Mexican porn farms, outside of Tiawana are never heard from again.It's where the 50,000 girls taken off the streets of America end up many times who disappear and are never heard from again. They sell them to the cartels. They microchip all of them and when you're buying their porn you're supporting sex trafficing and the drug cartels. Maybe if he understood that, it would allow him to realize what he's into. *He's joining and supporting literally Satanic cults who will kill these girls with no more remorse than stepping on a roach. He needs to know that because it's a horrible reality.* It's not like buying a fast car or collecting stamps. It's the road to the world of the dammed. I've been taken to one of those farms. The Mexican Federal Police rescued many of us. And yes, many of their Police are good people and honest.


And meanwhile there are people who enthusiastically defend patronizing this stuff, feeding their money into this beast. Who will say most of the girls aren’t victims of human trafficking, and are enthusiastic participants.

Wonderful that you were rescued and willing to lend your voice to shout truth about this cancer. This industry is run by the same cartels responsible for feeding this country’s insatiable appetite for hard drugs.

But this is a t/j I suppose. Apologies


----------



## PreRaph (Jun 13, 2017)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


I love big boobs. Big boobs on beautiful women is fantasy. I'll watch porn with women who have a great rack, as long as they're not totally fake, and given all that, the women I have had the best relationships with, including my wife, have small boobs and it's just fine. 

I'm sorry about your husband. He seems to have mistreated you and you don't deserve that.

At 33, looking nice and fit you need not worry about men wanting you. There will be plenty--plenty! Believe me. This nonsense about women becoming less desirable by the time they reach their mid-thirties, or forties or whatever age women are supposed to be out of their prime is just that, stupid nonsense. Now finding a good man. . .that's another story, but they're out there too. They're not all married. Far from it. I was a single man until I reached age 40 and I was far from alone. 

Don't let that hold you back.


----------



## SusanJoAnn (12 mo ago)

ccpowerslave said:


> If you’re within normal BMI ranges and look “average” you will have your pick of countless potential suitors. I wouldn’t worry about that part, instead you should be worried about what they’re bringing to the table and whether it is what you want.


Promise you, your appearance will greatly exceed anyone you meet


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Sad lonely girl said:


> So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.
> 
> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?
> 
> ...


It means he doesn't give two s**** about your feelings. It means if he finds somebody with huge boobs he'll probably try to bang them. It means he'll probably blame the lack of sex on you for not being the ideal woman in his head that he would never be able to get in real life.


----------



## SusanJoAnn (12 mo ago)

I'm not sure Abraham Lincoln knows his ass from a hole in the ground about sexuality. Having studied his life and his wife life, I'm not sure if they ever had sex in their life. I cant wrap my mind around such a profound reference for your situation.. Let's get down to hards. It friggin over. You're not meeting his needs sexually, His sexual level has been elevated from the porn, which he choose over cheating on you with whores. There are classes you can take from former prostitutes who can teach you to meet his needs now. You can find them if you search for them. You're boobs are just find. You've got to screw his brains out if you want to keep him and meet his needs that he has now. If you're not willing or have no desire to do that, then look for an appartment find you someone that reminds you of Abraham Lincoln who never wants to have sex and cares as little about it as you do. That's your options and I'm sorry that I can't give you a flowery advice but I've been there done that and you have no other options. Looking at how shocked you were about the porn, I'd look for Abraham tomorrow.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

He’s committing a type of adultery and you don’t have to tolerate it. He married you, which confers on you a lot of dignity and “ownership” frankly of his sexuality. I think even our legal system would consider this infidelity too. So sorry, sister.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Sad lonely girl porn is not the cause of your husband being a dud life partner. Nor are his hygiene issues. However both are manifestations of whatever problems he does have.

Would he consider intervention by a psychologist or a psychiatrist? It is possible that he has a major depressive illness that would be treatable.

But if he will not even consider treatment, then you should have a medical procedure performed yourself. It's known as an idiotectomy. A divorce lawyer can do this for you. 😊


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

CatholicDad said:


> He’s committing a type of adultery and you don’t have to tolerate it. He married you, which confers on you a lot of dignity and “ownership” frankly of his sexuality. I think even our legal system would consider this infidelity too. So sorry, sister.


Ownership? Really? You think when you marry someone you OWN them? OMG! That’s horrible.

In my 27 year marriage my husband knew he didn’t OWN me!!! That’s so disrespectful!

To the OP - the right man will love you and your body. Don’t allow anyone to tell you - you aren’t perfect just the way you are!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Beach123 said:


> Ownership? Really? You think when you marry someone you OWN them? OMG! That’s horrible.
> 
> In my 27 year marriage my husband knew he didn’t OWN me!!! That’s so disrespectful!
> 
> To the OP - the right man will love you and your body. Don’t allow anyone to tell you - you aren’t perfect just the way you are!


Married people “own” each other’s sexuality- what I meant. Maybe a poor choice of words. Maybe we are just stewards of our spouse’s sexuality… does that sound better?


----------



## MysticMoon (Jan 9, 2018)

Sad lonely girl said:


> So my husband and I are probably separating very soon & I just had a question for the men around here.
> 
> what does it mean when your husband secretly looks @ porn that is focused on something in particular such as gigantic boobs but you have small ones (B cup)?
> 
> ...


It means that is the kind of porn he likes at the moment, and rarely has anything to do with what his partner looks like. He married you so obviously your boobs turn him on. Dint take porn personally. It's just how men get off the fastest. There is no lingering thoughts of what they looked at. They scratched an itch, so to speak. It's like a woman reading a steamy romance novel. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## st5555 (Dec 7, 2019)

Sad lonely girl said:


> I’m not overweight. I have a healthy BMI. I still feel extremely insecure. Honestly, a big part of my fear of leaving this marriage is that nobody would want me. Objectively I’m decent looking but I’m very insecure about my body at this point. I hope you’re right & that I can start over.


Everyone has their personal tastes and types. I am different from most men as for me a nice B cup is the sexiest thing in the world. I do not view those humongous hangers to be sexy at all (no offense to those endowed as such). So don't worry, I am sure I am not the only one out there with that preference. You'll find the right person someday.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

CatholicDad said:


> Married people “own” each other’s sexuality- what I meant. Maybe a poor choice of words. Maybe we are just stewards of our spouse’s sexuality… does that sound better?


No, not really. Each person is responsible for their own sexuality. To figure you “own” it for someone else is just backwards. 

To respect and honor another is one thing - to own anything about someone else is just disrespectful.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Beach123 said:


> Ownership? Really? You think when you marry someone you OWN them? OMG! That’s horrible.
> 
> In my 27 year marriage my husband knew he didn’t OWN me!!! That’s so disrespectful!
> 
> To the OP - the right man will love you and your body. Don’t allow anyone to tell you - you aren’t perfect just the way you are!


If you are a married Christian the Bible says your body is you spouses and vice versa.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Beach123 said:


> Ownership? Really? You think when you marry someone you OWN them? OMG! That’s horrible.
> 
> In my 27 year marriage my husband knew he didn’t OWN me!!! That’s so disrespectful!
> 
> To the OP - the right man will love you and your body. Don’t allow anyone to tell you - you aren’t perfect just the way you are!


How many BS had their WS say the same thing, "You don't own me". 

Unfortunately the govt does not believe that, because many jurisdictions must believe you own the dog in question because they make them pay for their boarding(alimony) when you kick them to the curb.


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

I feel like the problems in your marriage is. Bigger problem than your figure.

yoh are relatively young and have plenty of life ahead of you.

it would be sad if you can’t work out your current marriage. But work on your self imagine, you will survive just fine.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Divinely Favored said:


> How many BS had their WS say the same thing, "You don't own me".
> 
> Unfortunately the govt does not believe that, because many jurisdictions must believe you own the dog in question because they make them pay for their boarding(alimony) when you kick them to the curb.


That statement you’ve used has different meaning assigned to it than the attitude of owning someone you’ve married.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Beach123 said:


> Ownership? Really? You think when you marry someone you OWN them? OMG! That’s horrible.


Christians believe the man owns the woman. That's how Christian marriage works. So yes, when a man marries a woman in a Christian marriage, she is his property. Her body belongs to him and she has no say over what he does to her. It's very, very sick and horrible.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Christians believe the man owns the woman. That's how Christian marriage works. So yes, when a man marries a woman in a Christian marriage, she is his property. Her body belongs to him and she has no say over what he does to her. It's very, very sick and horrible.


I'm not even Christian and I know that this is absolute BS 🙄


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> I'm not even Christian and I know that this is absolute BS 🙄


I know you guys don't like to be told things you disagree with, so all I will say is that no one has been able to quote scripture to me that says otherwise. I'll leave it at that before I get reported for arguing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

CatholicDad said:


> Married people “own” each other’s sexuality- what I meant. Maybe a poor choice of words. Maybe we are just stewards of our spouse’s sexuality… does that sound better?


Ya can't find a scriture that says that a man does not 'wo


TexasMom1216 said:


> I know you guys don't like to be told things you disagree with, so all I will say is that no one has been able to quote scripture to me that says otherwise. I'll leave it at that before I get reported for arguing.


Of course, there's nothing in the Bible that says that a man does not own his wife. That's because there's nothing in the Bible that says that a man does own his wife.

My take on what @CatholicDad said is that a married couple "owns" each other sexuality in that neither of them should go outside the marriage for sex.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Christians believe the man owns the woman. That's how Christian marriage works. So yes, when a man marries a woman in a Christian marriage, she is his property. Her body belongs to him and she has no say over what he does to her. It's very, very sick and horrible.


You clearly have made up your own interpretation of Christianity.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

*The topic of this thread is not religion or Christianity. Please stop the thread jack.*


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Maybe he's a porn addict?


----------

